# Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau



## steel (13. Mai 2011)

hallo boardies

Hier eine kleine geschichte über Mads Rutenbau:

da ich mittlerweile für spinruten richtig geld ausgebe, hab ich mir überlegt das es doch klüger wäre mir gleich eine bauen zu lassen.
also les ich mir ein bisschen wissen über blancs etc. an und durchsuche das internet nach geeigneten anbietern.
sind ja alle ganz nett, aber letzten endes entschied ich mich für mads rutenbau!*( 1. Fehler)*|kopfkrat

gesagt-getan, bei besagten mad angerufen, termin vereinbart und im dez. vorbeigefahren, kleines schwätzchen gehalten ,eine harrison vhf sollte es werden,maße vom griff, beringung und beschriftung besprochen, ausserdem noch eine andere rute da gelassen um sie von 2- auf 1-stegringe umzubauen.
*( 2 Fehler)*|bigeyes

und nun hieß es warten...warten...warten und nach 2! monaten war sie dann fertig! als ich sie abholen wollte stellte ich als erstes fest das die beschriftung komplett fehlt, auch die grifflänge war nicht den absprachen entsprechend(viel zu lang)
und meine andere rute war noch nicht mal angefangen....wir einigten uns darauf das ich die VHF erstmal mitnehme, auf die beschriftung konnte ich verzichten und die grifflänge sollte später noch geändert werden!in 2 wochen sollte dann auch die andere rute fertig sein.dummerweise bin ich ein ehrlicher mensch: ich habe trotzdem schonmal bezahlt... (*3.Fehler)*#q#q#q#q#q

1 woche...
2 wochen
3 wochen
Viele wochen....

Viele wochen, tausende emails und anrufe später....

Gestern habe ich nun die andere rute zugeschickt bekommen, ohne ringe...da ich das ganze natürlich storniert habe.
*Ehrlich leute, bloss die finger weg!* |der mann ist nie zu erreichen, arbeitet leider total unzverlässig und wenn er private probleme hat macht er das zum problem seiner kunden!
ich habe nun eine 300€ rute, die nicht meinen wünschen entspricht und ein paar graue haare mehr.
meine andere rute konnte ich nur mit hilfe meines anwalts so schnell zurück bekommen und wie ich hier im board bereits recherchiert habe warten andere noch viel viel länger auf ihr zeug....
das ist kein geschäftgebahren...so nett robert auch ist, von mir keinen cent mehr.

was sind eure erfahrungen, bin ich vielleicht einfach nur ein böser mensch?
er hat mir vorgeworfen es ginge mir nur um meine rute...
EH ALTER, ABER KLAR DOCH!
mich fragt auch keiner nach meinen privaten scheiss!

was denkt ihr?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*

Das Gesülze von wegen "private Probleme", "war krank" oder "war im Urlaub beim Fischen" sind seine Standardausreden. Die hat auch ein guter Freund zu hören bekommen nachdem er fast ein Jahr und grob geschätzt 200 Anrufe später auf seine Spinnrute gewartet hat (Umbau von Einsteg auf Mehrsteg).


----------



## steel (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*

also noch einer....wahnsinn wie man so mit seinen kunden umgehen kann!
meiner meinung nach ist das schon fast strafbar was der da treibt.
ich werde in zukunft jeden den guten rat geben die finger von mads rutenbau zu lassen!|uhoh:


----------



## Chrizzi (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*

Es gibt doch gefühlt einmal im Monat ein Thread dazu. Dass da irgendwas nicht top läuft wurde schon seit ein paar Jahren bekannt, hättest du hier vorher etwas gesucht hättest du dich für einen anderen Rutenbauer entschieden.


----------



## steel (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*

da geb ich dir völlig recht....#c
drum sollte auch immer wieder vor ihm gewarnt werden.damit andere nicht die selben fehler machen!#6


----------



## Norge Fan (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*



steel schrieb:


> drum sollte auch immer wieder vor ihm gewarnt werden.damit andere nicht die selben fehler machen!#6


 
Das sehe ich auch so.   

Da geht es nämlich um ne ganze Menge Kohle,mal ganz davon abgesehen das man sich Ruten mit einem gewissen Hintergrund bestellt.......sich drauf freut,der ersehnte Urlaub rückt immer näher......nur die Rute kommt nie an.  

Bei mir geschehen und das Ganze 2. mal,sogar noch mit einem bekannten Unternehmen als Auftraggeber.  

Er macht ohne Zweifel eine gute Arbeit,aber er verschleudert warum auch immer sein Talent........zu Lasten seiner Kunden.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*

Meiner Meinung sollte im Board darüber nachgedacht werden, User zu sperren, die gezielt geschäftsschädigende Threads aufmachen, wenn schon ein Thread zu genau dem gleichen Thema vorhanden ist und der betroffene User davon weiß.


----------



## Walstipper (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*

Also neuen Thread aufmachen = relevant geschäftsschädigender als wenn der User den Thread wieder hochholt? Oder gilt das als hervorgehobene Warnung?


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung sollte im Board darüber nachgedacht werden, User zu sperren, die gezielt geschäftsschädigende Threads aufmachen, wenn schon ein Thread zu genau dem gleichen Thema vorhanden ist und der betroffene User davon weiß.




Da bin ich vollkommen anderer Meinung.

Es interessiert mich(und wohl auch andere) schon, wo man Geld sinnvoll anlegt und wo man es aus dem Fenster wirft.

So wie ich das hier(und im anderen Trööt) lese, gibts zuverlässigere Geldanlagen.

Im Übrigen hat MAD ja die Möglichkeit sich hier zu äussern. Tut er es nicht, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass richtig ist was hier steht.:m


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung sollte im Board darüber nachgedacht werden, User zu sperren, die gezielt geschäftsschädigende Threads aufmachen, wenn schon ein Thread zu genau dem gleichen Thema vorhanden ist und der betroffene User davon weiß.


 

Scheint, es handelt sich bei Mad um eine Bekanntschaft von dir. Tja, hilft auch nichts, es können hunderte Trööts zum Thema aufgemacht werden und jeder hat das recht, seine ganz persönliche Geschichte in einem eigenen Trööt zu verwursten.
Gute Dienstleister profitieren von einem solchen Vorgehen und machen ganz kostenlos unbezahlbare Werbung, und schlechte Dienstleister..., nun ja.


----------



## Dennert (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*

Hi steel

Nimm doch mal Kontakt zu german tackle auf.
Dauert ca. 2 Wochen, dann hast Du die Rute.

Sowas muss man sich nicht antun.


----------



## steel (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung sollte im Board darüber nachgedacht werden, User zu sperren, die gezielt geschäftsschädigende Threads aufmachen, wenn schon ein Thread zu genau dem gleichen Thema vorhanden ist und der betroffene User davon weiß.



also ehrlich...ich schade doch seinen geschäft nicht! das mach er doch selbst!
1. Bin ich nicht der einzige und erzähle auch nicht neues!
2. wozu dann überhaupt noch threads aufmachen?

das scheint schon langsam ein gesellschaftliches problem zu sein...
kritik darf man nicht mehr äussern, weil es den kritisierten vielleicht schadet.nur das der kritisierte selber vorher einen oder mehreren schaden zu gefügt hat ist dir wurscht!
dann denken wir uns die welt in zukunft schön, es gibt keinen kriege mehr, alle haben genug zu essen und der mensch lebt mit der natur im völligen einklang!
ehrlich...wenn du sowas verbieten willst, dann schliess doch gleich das ganze board!
dann brauchts keinen erfahrungsaustausch, weil ja eh alles toll ist....
ich würde dich durchaus verstehen, wenn ich mit meiner erfahrung alleine wär...aber bin ich das?wie würdest du reagieren wenn du für 300€ was bestellst, was anderes bekommst und es mit verlust abstossen musst?
wenn etwas schlecht ist, dann darf man sowas auch sagen.
vielleicht hilft ihm ja dieses feedback um seinen leistung zu optimieren....

aber ok... sperrt mich!ich kann persönlich auf ein forum verzichten, in dem ich meine meinung nicht mehr äussern darf!#6


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*



steel schrieb:


> also ehrlich...ich schade doch seinen geschäft nicht! das mach er doch selbst!
> 1. Bin ich nicht der einzige und erzähle auch nicht neues!
> 2. wozu dann überhaupt noch threads aufmachen?
> 
> ...



Ich denke da sollte man lieber jemanden anders sperren wie dich, und mit Sicherheit wird das hier nicht geschehen, dass man dich deshalb sperrt. Nicht um sonst ist dass hier eines der größten Angelboards  bzw Forum.

Danke für deinen Erfahrungsbericht sage ich da nur.#6


----------



## Norge Fan (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*



steel schrieb:


> aber ok... sperrt mich!ich kann persönlich auf ein forum verzichten, in dem ich meine meinung nicht mehr äussern darf!#6


 

Keine Angst ............Mr. Sprock kann dich nicht sperren  

und ich denk auch nicht das es einer macht der es darf.  

Noch gibt es hier ne Meinungsfreiheit bei sachlich dargelegten Themen.


----------



## steel (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*

*JAWOLL, ES LEBE DIE FREIHEIT!!!!!*

danke da freu ich mich!#h


----------



## steel (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*



Dennert schrieb:


> Hi steel
> 
> Nimm doch mal Kontakt zu german tackle auf.
> Dauert ca. 2 Wochen, dann hast Du die Rute.
> ...



danke für den tip, hab mir beim bartsch selbst eine gebaut...was übrigens zu empfehlen ist!#h


----------



## ralle (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*

Leute - bleibt sachlich und diskutiert hier ohne persönliche Angriffe !

ob wer und überhaupt gesperrt wird, das lasst mal unsere Sorge sein - hier darf auch auf schlechte Erfahrungen hin seine Meinung geäußert werden.
Aber alles in einem sauberen Rahmen - und der ist hier allemal (noch) gegeben.

Also immer ruhig Blut #6


----------



## steel (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*

ich für meinen teil werde mich auch weiterhin in diesen rahmen bewegen....#6


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*

Finds gut das hier mal gesagt wird was Sache ist. Kumpel wollte sich auch eine aufbauen lassen, hat dann  aber doch noch auf German Tackle umgewechselt. Wie man sieht ne weise Entscheidung.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## steel (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*

gibts eigentlich noch andere rutenbauer mit so ner schlechten resonanz?


----------



## The fishwhisperer (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*



steel schrieb:


> gibts eigentlich noch andere rutenbauer mit so ner schlechten resonanz?


 

Gibt es auch Rutenbauer mit positver Resonanz???.

Ich finde es reicht, man braucht keinen Feldzug zu starten.


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*



The fishwhisperer schrieb:


> Gibt es auch Rutenbauer mit positver Resonanz???.
> 
> Ich finde es reicht, man braucht keinen Feldzug zu starten.


 



Ich bin mit Robert zufrieden.Hatte eine Frist von 4 Wochen
gesetzt,ansonsten wird der Stock nicht abgenommen.
Kam pünktlich und top verarbeitet.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## The fishwhisperer (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Ich bin mit Robert zufrieden.Hatte eine Frist von 4 Wochen
> gesetzt,ansonsten wird der Stock nicht abgenommen.
> Kam pünktlich und top verarbeitet.:m
> 
> ...


 
ich habe mir auch schon Ruten von Ihm bauen lassen und wahr sehr zufrieden mit seiner Arbeit und die Lieferung war auch pünktlich. Ich kann nichts negatives über Ihn sagen.

Deswegen soll kein Feldzug gegen Ihn gestartet werden. Es reicht auch mal.


----------



## Wizard2 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*

hab meine firejerk h auch von robert, sehr geile rute super verarbeitet. allerdings hab ich auch fast 4 monate warten müßen.


----------



## The fishwhisperer (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*

es gibt auch positive Dinge über Robert zu berichten.
 Das er richtig geile Ruten bauen tut.


----------



## Wizard2 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*



The fishwhisperer schrieb:


> es gibt auch positive Dinge über Robert zu berichten.
> Das er richtig geile Ruten bauen tut.



hast ja recht, die ruten sind ihr geld wert!


----------



## steel (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*



The fishwhisperer schrieb:


> Gibt es auch Rutenbauer mit positver Resonanz???.
> 
> Ich finde es reicht, man braucht keinen Feldzug zu starten.



was redest du da von feldzug?
einen feldzug würde ich vor gericht starten!ich möchte hier erfahrungen austauschen.
und ich finde es gut das ihr zufrieden wart...dann ist ja noch nich alles verloren.....


----------



## The fishwhisperer (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*



steel schrieb:


> was redest du da von feldzug?
> einen feldzug würde ich vor gericht starten!ich möchte hier erfahrungen austauschen.
> und ich finde es gut das ihr zufrieden wart...dann ist ja noch nich alles verloren.....


 

es ist im Leben niemals was verloren. ich finde es reicht wenn man einmal schreibt das man mit Mad nicht zufrieden ist. Es wird einige geben hier die Dir recht geben,es wird aber auch sehr viele geben die zufrieden mit ihm sind.


----------



## Promachos (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*

Hallo!

Ich finde auch, dass so langsam dem berechtigten Informationsbedürfnis jedes halbwegs intelligenten Boardies genügend Rechnung getragen wurde. Jeder, der bis hierher gelesen hat, weiß, dass es a) relativ oft bei MAD ein Terminproblem gab/gibt und dass b) eine ganze Reihe von Leuten sowohl mit seiner Arbeit als auch dem Zeitrahmen zufrieden sind/waren. Nun muss jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er ein Risiko eingehen will...
Warum auf einem, der - im bildlichen Sinn - schon am Boden liegt, weiter eintreten?

Gruß Promachos


----------



## steel (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*

prinzipiell versteh ich euch...aber wenn ihr schon gründe braucht auf jemanden einzutreten...mir fallen da genau 300 ein!

ausserdem seh ich das nicht so,es zwingt euch doch niemand das zu lesen!#c


----------



## Promachos (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*

Hallo steel,

prinzipiell verstehe ich dich auch. Aber wenn du dir damals auch nur 5 Minuten Zeit genommen und im AB nach "MAD Rutenbau" gesucht oder gefragt hättest (z.B. im Raubfisch-Trööt), dann müßtest du jetzt nicht "rumheulen".
Wir haben verstanden, dass du dich - völlig zu Recht! - wahnsinnig aufregst, aber langsam ist's gut.

Und zu Herrn Sprock:
|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh: Bleib mal schön bei deinen Binden...

Gruß Promachos


----------



## The fishwhisperer (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*



steel schrieb:


> ausserdem seh ich das nicht so,es zwingt euch doch niemand das zu lesen!#c


 
Was soll das den für ein Spruch sein #d#d#d.

Kann man nicht seine Meinung zu diesen Thema sagen. Wenn auf dich nur rumgehackt werden würde, würde es dir auch nicht gefallen.


----------



## steel (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*



The fishwhisperer schrieb:


> Was soll das den für ein Spruch sein #d#d#d.
> 
> Kann man nicht seine Meinung zu diesen Thema sagen. Wenn auf dich nur rumgehackt werden würde, würde es dir auch nicht gefallen.



damit will ich nicht sagen das du deine meinung nicht sagen darfst...ich will ja eure meinung hören!aber wenn dich das thema langweilt und du findest man sollte es gut sein lassen, dann ist es doch für dich am einfachsten,das nicht mehr zu lesen,oder?


----------



## ALF328 (30. September 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*

Hallo Leute!!!
Ich verstehe eins nicht, wieso Ihr euch hier gegenseitig irgendwelche Vorwürfe und Belehrungen an den Kopf schmeißt?! … du sollst dies tun, du sollst das tun….
Jeder kann ja seine Meinung äußern, egal ob negativ oder positiv.
Ich habe auch meine Erfahrung mit Robert gemacht bzw. bin noch dabei!
Habe vor ca. 14 Wochen eine Rute bei Ihm bestellt!

Ja jetzt kommt wieder, hättest du dir 5 min. Zeit genommen und hier gelesen….
Ich habe mir sogar richtig Zeit genommen. Nur wenn man allgemein recherchiert, kommt im Netz erst überwiegend Positives. Man hat sich auch entschieden sich was Vernünftiges anzuschaffen.  
Mit dieser Einstellung bin ich auch ran gegangen!

Auf jeden Fall kam der Kontakt zu Stande.  Die Anfrage per Mail. Der erste Eindruck super. Schnelle Antwort, Angebot zum Rückruf, perfekt. Auch das erste Telefonat, auf Anhieb geklappt.
Bestellung aufgegeben!!! Versprochen wurden 4-6 Wochen! Eher 6 da er viel zu tun hat!!!
Bei mir super Vorfreude!!! Die Angelkumpels über das Vorhaben der Neuanschaffung informiert.
Nach 7 Wochen die ersten Versuche Ihn zu kontaktieren… Keine Chance!!! Nach gefühlten 50 Anrufen und SMSn bekomme ich Mitte August eine Nachricht… Die Rute wäre bis Ende der Woche fertig!!! (8 Wochen waren rum)!!!  Puhhh….. wieder Freude, läuft!!!

Das Interessante ist, ich habe die Rute immer noch nicht!!!!!
Eine Fristsetzung hat auch nichts gebracht! Nicht mal den Anstand sich zu melden!!!

Mal ganz ehrlich, ungeachtet weiterer 50 Versuche Ihn in den letzten 6 Wochen zu erreichen, ungeachtet das ich von meinen Kumpels ausgelacht werde! Man hat doch auch bestimmte Vorstellung und Vorfreude wenn man sowas bestellt!!! 
Daher teile ich auch die Ansicht: SO GEHT MAN NICHT MIT KUNDEN UM!!!!! Er muss doch verstehen dass er eine gewisse Verantwortung seinen Kunden gegenüber hat!!! Wenn ich so mit meinen Kunden umgehen würde, müsste ich dicht machen!!!!

Und bevor ich von den Fürwörtern gleich attackiert werde, denkt etwas nach was ich geschrieben habe und versucht euch nur annähernd in die gleiche Situation zu versetzen. Diese Belehrung nehme ich mir einfach heraus!!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. September 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hatte eine Frist von 4 Wochen
> gesetzt,ansonsten wird der Stock nicht abgenommen.
> Kam *pünktlich* und top verarbeitet.:m


Muss man mehr noch schreiben?
So geht es doch anscheinend ...

In jedem Falle bei jedem Auftragsfertiger eine gute Idee, *schriftlich* und handelsrechtlich verbindlich von vorneherein ein zeitliches Limit zu vereinbaren, und danach sorgenfrei zu jemand anderem wechseln zu können.


----------



## ALF328 (30. September 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Muss man mehr noch schreiben?
> So geht es doch anscheinend ...
> 
> In jedem Falle bei jedem Auftragsfertiger eine gute Idee, *schriftlich* und handelsrechtlich verbindlich von vorneherein ein zeitliches Limit zu vereinbaren, und danach sorgenfrei zu jemand anderem wechseln zu können.


 
Wie gesagt, Fristsetzung hat auch nichts gebracht!!! Leider!

Ich würde die Rute ja gerne haben!!! Den über die Qualität seiner Arbeit gib es ja mehr positives!!! Nur gibt es auch irgendwo Grenzen!!! Also ich bin wirklich mehr als ettäuscht!!!


----------



## hans albers (30. September 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*

moin
also jemand der seine kunden (teilweise) so behandelt
mag ein guter rutenbauer, aber kein guter geschäftspartner sein...;+

ich finde es unmöglich, 
sich nach mehreren sms oder anrufen einfach nicht zu melden,
geschweige denn die vorher vereinbarte first einzuhalten..

iss einfach nich geschmeidig,und das kann 
und sollte man auch hier im forum äussern und diskutieren.

greetz
lars


----------



## ALF328 (30. September 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*



hans albers schrieb:


> moin
> 
> iss einfach nich geschmeidig,und das kann
> und sollte man auch hier im forum äussern und diskutieren.
> ...


 

Genauso ist es!!! 

Ich frage mich nur was einen zur solcheiner Vorgehensweise treibt?! Wieso macht man sich selbst sovieles kaputt?!


----------



## kuate (30. September 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*

Servus!

Ehrlichgesagt finde ich es super, daß hier jemand die Eier hat und sagt er hat sich blenden lassen von einem "vertrauenswürdigen" Anbieter.
Ich wär auch nicht auf die Idee gekommen, eine Frist zu setzen. Wenn so etwas überhaupt nötig ist, kann mir der Laden schon gestohlen bleiben...

Ausgemacht ist ausgemacht würde ich sagen. Und so weit ich jetzt hier rauslesen konnte, richtet sich der Ärger auch zu einem großen Teil gegen die Geschäftspraktiken des Rutenbauers. So Geschichten wie nicht auf Emails antworten, usw. Was soll das??

P.S.: Was ist denn das für eine Qualität, wenn er die einen Kunden (unter Druck) gut bedient und die übrigen schlecht behandelt!? Damit hat er weder eine konstante Produktqualität noch eine vernünftige Qualität bei seiner Dienstleistung insgesamt.


----------



## ALF328 (30. September 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*

Hallo kuate!!!
Ich frage mich auch was das soll????


----------



## Sensitivfischer (30. September 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*

Ich sehe das so:
Soweit ich weiß, macht "Robert" den Rutenbau nicht hauptberuflich, sondern nebenbei, reich wird er dadurch auch ganz sicher nicht.
Er liefert, wenn er es mit dem Kundenwunsch nicht verpeilt, saugute Arbeit ab und steckt Herzblut rein. Dabei muss man ihn als Künstler und begabten Handwerker betrachten und weniger als Dienstleister.
Das Problem besteht darin, dass die potentiellen Kunden, ihn als Dienstleister sehen und dementsprechende Anforderungen an ihn stellen, die er aber, seinem Naturell nach, offenbar nicht zu leisten vermag.
Es gibt Leute, z.B. Tätowierer, Maler oder eben auch Rutenbauer, die sind regelrecht Inselbegabte, die liefern einmaliges ab, aber eben nicht auf Knopfdruck, nicht unter Zeitdruck, manche auch nicht nüchtern oder nur auf Drogen. 
Entweder man weiß, dass es ein Jahr dauern kann und hat Geduld oder man lässt es oder weiß es nicht und ist enttäuscht.
Da kann man letzlich nicht viel machen, denn Fakt ist, die Nachfrage übersteigt, was er leisten kann und dabei wird es auch bleiben. 
Der Mopps ist der, der nichts über ihn weiß und denkt einen normalen Dienstleister vor sich zu haben, der das gar hauptberuflich macht und mit einer Einhaltung der Absprachen rechnet.#c


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. September 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*

@Sensi

Ich denke, du hast ansatzweise recht.
Es ist dann aber an MAD sich auch so darzustellen, wie er in der Lage ist etwas zu leisten.
Die "professionelle Seite" vermittelt nicht den Eindruck des sensiblen Künstlers, sondern das Gegenteil.

Zum Anderen ist, glaube ich, ist die Unzuverlässigkeit in Bezug auf fest zugesagte Termine, der Hauptbeschwerdegrund.

Ehrlichkeit fehlt ihm anscheinend.
Soll er doch sagen - "Das wird dieses Jahr nix mehr. Ich schaffe nur zwei Ruten pro Jahr." - und nicht Aufträge annehmen, die seine Kapzität übersteigen!
|znaika:


.


----------



## kuate (30. September 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*

@ Sensitiv
Weiß was du meinst mit Künstler. Hatte auch erst "Kontakt" mit so nem Künstler. Aber in einer anderen Branche. Wenn handwerkliches Talent auf so wenig Geschäftssinn trifft, ist das für irgendjemanden dann ärgerlich.
Man darf halt nicht vergessen, dass ein Geschäft ein Geschäft ist und kein Hobby. Und wenn man das so darstellt und dann nicht, bzw. irgendwann liefert ist das halt nicht ganz fair.

@Tinca
Meine Meinung!

Vielleicht sollte der betreffende Rutenbauer das ganze als Chance sehen. Es gibt Firmen die zahlen viel Geld für Marktforschung. Er kriegt hier sein Feedback "für gratis"!
Er hats in der Hand sein Geschäftsgebahren zukünftig anders zu gestalten. Vielleicht reichts dann mal zum hauptberuflichen Rutenbauer!


----------



## ALF328 (30. September 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*

Ich sehe das genauso!!!!
Es ist leider Gottes nicht nur die Internetseite!!! Auch die ersten Telefonate mit Ihm!!! Er sagt ja selbst dass er die Ruten mit Leidenschaft baut!!!! Er sagte selbst, es würde ca. 6 Wochen dauern! Er schrieb die SMS: Die Rute ist Ende der Woche fertig!!! Das ist das Problem!!!
Im Prinzip ist es egal ob er ein Künstler, ein Dienstleister, Nebenberufler oder sonst noch was ist!!!  
Er nimmt einen Auftrag an also hat er nicht nur Rechte sonder auch Pflichten!!! 
Davon mal abgesehen, von der menschlichen Seite her macht man sowas nicht!!!!
Sein handwerkliches Talent stelle ich ja nicht in Frage! Ich habe nicht mal das Recht dazu! Weil ich sein Talent nicht kenne!!! Fakt ist, nach seinen Versprechungen hätte ich es schon vor vielen Wochen kennen lernen sollen!!!! 




Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Ich sehe das so:
> Es gibt Leute, z.B. Tätowierer, Maler oder eben auch Rutenbauer, die sind regelrecht Inselbegabte, die liefern einmaliges ab, aber eben nicht auf Knopfdruck, nicht unter Zeitdruck, manche auch nicht nüchtern oder nur auf Drogen.
> Entweder man weiß, dass es ein Jahr dauern kann und hat Geduld oder man lässt es oder weiß es nicht und ist enttäuscht.
> Da kann man letzlich nicht viel machen, denn Fakt ist, die Nachfrage übersteigt, was er leisten kann und dabei wird es auch bleiben.
> Der Mopps ist der, der nichts über ihn weiß und denkt einen normalen Dienstleister vor sich zu haben, der das gar hauptberuflich macht und mit einer Einhaltung der Absprachen rechnet.#c


 

Also nach dem Motto: Friss oder Stirb?! 

Mensch nochmal, natürlich hat man Ansprüche an Ihn, weil er diese selbst vermittelt! 
Oder soll ich automatisch damit rechnen dass ich die Rute erst in einem Jahr bekomme obwohl er sagt, die ist in 6 Wochen fertig??? Ist das Gleiche als wenn ich mit einem meiner Kunden ein Termin für nächste Woche Dienstag, um 18 Uhr vereinbare, komme die Woche darauf am Freitag um 20 Uhr zu Ihm und erwarte dass er sich nicht aufregen soll!! Hallo!

Er hat ja immer noch die Möglichkeit sich bei mir zu melden, sich zu entschuldigen und das Produkt der Begierde zu liefern! Man kann ja über alles reden! Aber er macht es ja nicht!!!!!


----------



## J-son (30. September 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*

Ich fische mittlerweile 3 von Robert aufgebaute Ruten, und habe eine 4te bestellt. Spitzenarbeit, alles immer nach Absprache, bis auf die Lieferzeiten. Das ist beim ersten mal unangenehm, aber da es hier im Board schon ca vierunddreissigtausendsechshunderteinundzwanzigmal propagiert wurde, muss man sich einfach nur darauf einstellen...dann klappt's auch mit dem Robert. Wenn hier jemand der Meinung ist, dass ausgerechnet bei seiner Bestellung alles nach Kalender läuft (und nicht wie hier vielfach beschrieben), ist er selber schuld (und vielleicht sogar ein wenig arrogant). Mir persönlich isses völlig schnuppe ob ich drei, sechs oder neun Monate warte - ich weiss, dass die Rute bei mir ankommt, erschwinglich ist, und vor allem perfekt ist.


----------



## ALF328 (30. September 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*



J-son schrieb:


> Ich fische mittlerweile 3 von Robert aufgebaute Ruten, und habe eine 4te bestellt. Spitzenarbeit, alles immer nach Absprache, bis auf die Lieferzeiten. Das ist beim ersten mal unangenehm, aber da es hier im Board schon ca vierunddreissigtausendsechshunderteinundzwanzigmal propagiert wurde, muss man sich einfach nur darauf einstellen...dann klappt's auch mit dem Robert. Wenn hier jemand der Meinung ist, dass ausgerechnet bei seiner Bestellung alles nach Kalender läuft (und nicht wie hier vielfach beschrieben), ist er selber schuld (und vielleicht sogar ein wenig arrogant). Mir persönlich isses völlig schnuppe ob ich drei, sechs oder neun Monate warte - ich weiss, dass die Rute bei mir ankommt, erschwinglich ist, und vor allem perfekt ist.


 

Also verstehe ich dass richtig??? Man ist selbst dran schuld, dass man eine Rute bei Ihm bestellt???? Er den Terminvorschlag macht und ihn nicht einhällt??? Er einem schreibt die ist bald fertig und sie trotzdem nicht liefert???
Na wenn weiter nichts ist!!!!!  Toll!!!!!!!!!!

Über seine Arbeit beschwere ich mich nicht!!!! 
Als ich nach einem neuen Stock gesucht habe, habe ich nicht eingegeben: negativ Erfahrungen mit MAD. Sondern das wonach ich gesucht habe!!! Und da war nicht viel negatives bei! Klar habe ich paar Kommentare zu schlechter Lieferung mitbekommen!!! Nur als ich mit Ihm telefoniert habe, hiess es ganz anders!!!! Und ehrlich stand die Rute ja bei mir in Vordergrung!!! Aber was nützt sie mir wenn ich sie nicht bekomme!??? Und arrogant ist es sich nicht mal zu melden, noch arroganter ist es auf Anrufe Mail SMS nicht zu reagieren!!!


----------



## J-son (30. September 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*



ALF328 schrieb:


> Also verstehe ich dass richtig??? Man ist selbst dran schuld, dass man eine Rute bei Ihm bestellt????



Im Prinzip schon, denn den Rutenbauer hast Du Dir selbst ausgesucht - vorausgesetzt, Du hast nicht zufällig einen Gutschein von MAD's Rutenbau geschenkt bekommen.



> Er den Terminvorschlag macht und ihn nicht einhällt??? Er einem schreibt die ist bald fertig und sie trotzdem nicht liefert???


Das geht schon seit min. 2008 so, und wenn Du "nicht viel negatives" im Board gelesen hast, dann hast Du nicht richtig gesucht.



> Na wenn weiter nichts ist!!!!!  Toll!!!!!!!!!!


Nee, genau genommen ist es nichts weiter. Toll ist das natürlich nicht, aber in diesem speziellen Fall war es absehbar. Ich sage ja: beim ersten mal ist das unangenehm, zumal man eben von Robert immer wieder neue Termine bekommt, die er meist einzuhalten nicht in der Lage ist; deshalb frage ich gar nicht erst nach einem Termin, sondern bespreche mit ihm nur den Aufbau und die zu erwartenden Kosten.



> Über seine Arbeit beschwere ich mich nicht!!!!


Da gibt's auch keinen Grund für Beschwerden, zumindest bei mir bis dato nicht. 



> Als ich nach einem neuen Stock gesucht habe, habe ich nicht eingegeben: negativ Erfahrungen mit MAD. Sondern das wonach ich gesucht habe!!! Und da war nicht viel negatives bei! Klar habe ich paar Kommentare zu schlechter Lieferung mitbekommen!!! Nur als ich mit Ihm telefoniert habe, hiess es ganz anders!!!! Und ehrlich stand die Rute ja bei mir in Vordergrung!!! Aber was nützt sie mir wenn ich sie nicht bekomme!??? Und arrogant ist es sich nicht mal zu melden, noch arroganter ist es auf Anrufe Mail SMS nicht zu reagieren!!!


S.o.
Robert schickt erst die Arbeiten raus, dann wird bezahlt; wenn's anders lief, dann auf Wunsch des Kunden ("Hab das Geld grad flüssig."). Also gibt's tatsächlich keinen Grund für Beschwerden, sieht man von der Roberts Terminierung einmal ab. Natürlich ist es schade, wenn man z.B. die bestellte Rute rechtzeitig für einen Urlaub gebraucht hätte, aber nach all den Threads hier im AB...

Es wird schon ein jeder selber wissen, wieso er seine Rute(n) nicht bei CMW bestellt hat (3 Wochen Lieferzeit); Zeit ist bekanntlich Geld, und wenn man weniger Zeit hat, muss man eben etwas mehr Geld aufwenden - und umgekehrt.
Sich aufzuregen bringt jedenfalls gar nix, und wenn man die Schnauze vom warten voll hat, kann man ja auch jederzeit abbestellen, da man i.d.R. noch nichts bezahlt hat.

GRZ:
J@Y

PS: ohne Salz in die Wunde streuen zu wollen: wenn Du die Rute abbestellst, tust Du mir einen Gefallen...dann ist meine nämlich früher fertig. Evtl. hab ich sie dann zu Beginn der neuen Saison...


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. September 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*



kuate schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Ehrlichgesagt finde ich es super, daß hier jemand die Eier hat und sagt er hat sich blenden lassen von einem *"vertrauenswürdigen"* Anbieter.
> *Ich wär auch nicht auf die Idee gekommen*, eine Frist zu setzen. Wenn so etwas überhaupt nötig ist, kann mir der Laden schon gestohlen bleiben...
> ...


 



Hallo Kuate,#h

ich habe den Eindruck,du lehnst dich recht weit aus dem Fenster mit deinen Aussagen.
Du zweifelst die Vertrauenswürdigkeit von "MAD" an.Damit bezweifelt man in der Regel die *Ehrlichkeit* des Anderen.Jemandem *"Unehrlichkeit"* zu unterstellen,hat für
mich den Geschmack ihn des Betrugs zu bezichtigen.

Wenn du selber nicht auf die Idee gekommen wärest eine Lieferfrist zu setzen,dann ist das naiv.

Ich bin auf "MAD" als Rutenbauer durch Berichte im "AB" 
gekommen.Da ich des Lesens mächtig bin wusste ich,worauf
ich mich einlasse.

Und wenn er mich als einzigen Kunden gut behandelt hätte,dann wäre ich nicht durch so viele positive Berichte
auf ihn aufmerksam geworden.

Jetzt zu guter Letzt:
Ich kenne "MAD" nicht persönlich.Wir haben lediglich 2x miteinander telefoniert.
Das erste mal bei der Bestellung,das zweite mal nach der
Lieferung, um mich für perfekte Arbeit zu bedanken.

Denke bitte mal über deine Aussagen nach.:m


----------



## Carp-MV (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*



> es ist im Leben niemals was verloren. ich finde es reicht wenn man  einmal schreibt das man mit Mad nicht zufrieden ist. Es wird einige  geben hier die Dir recht geben,es wird aber auch sehr viele geben die  zufrieden mit ihm sind.



Dieser Beitrag ist hier zwar schon etwas älter aber trotzdem möchte ich ein paar Worte dazu sagen.
Es reicht nicht nur als Beispiel 50% seiner Kunden zufrieden zustellen. Wer einen Dienstleistung anbietet und genau das ist es ja und kein nebenbei Hobby. Dann muss man immer 100% geben! Man kann natürlich immer mal einen Kunden haben wo was nicht perfekt geklappt hat aber sowas was hier zu lesen ist geht absolut gar nicht. Da hilft dann auch kein Beitrag, meine Rute kam aber gut und pünktlich an. Das schlechte überwiegt das gute hier total und das wird seine Gründe haben. Ich jedenfalls würde niemals bei Ihm was machen lassen, das ist Fakt.


----------



## ALF328 (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*

Hi J-son,

es ist ja in Ordnung dass du mit seiner Arbeit zufrieden bist!!!  Nur denkst du hier etwas am Thema vorbei!!!  Nochmal seine Arbeit kritisiere ich nicht. Ich kenne sie nicht!!! 

Ich habe auch nicht extra nach negativen Berichten gesucht!!! Im Gegenteil.  
Und du hast Recht, ich habe mich für MAD entschieden aber nach dem ich mit Ihm telefoniert habe, alles besprochen habe und mir eben das was besprochen wurde zugesagt hat!!!! 

Und jetzt soll ich dran schuld sein dass er sich nicht an die Absprachen hält?!!!  Das ist völlig unlogisch! Außerdem geht es ja nicht nur um die Lieferung sonder wie er mit einem umgeht! Das er auf nichts reagiert! Nochmal ich habe für vieles Verständnis!!! Aber das geht nun mal gar nicht!!!

Und bevor du wieder mit seiner Arbeit anfängst! Lies meine Berichte und denk erst drüber nach!!!

PS: Wenn du so einen guten Draht zu Ihm hast, sag Ihm doch einfach dass er sich bei mir melden soll!!!


Hallo j. Breithardt,

um jetzt keinem nahe tretten zu wollen, hat es schon viel mit Ehrlichkeit zu tun!!!
Denn wenn jemand klipp und klar was zusagt, sich aber nicht dran hält! Ist es unehrlich! 

Schau bei Wikipedia: Definition Ehrlichkeit!!!!


----------



## kuate (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Kuate,#h
> 
> ich habe den Eindruck,du lehnst dich recht weit aus dem Fenster mit deinen Aussagen.
> Du zweifelst die Vertrauenswürdigkeit von "MAD" an.Damit bezweifelt man in der Regel die *Ehrlichkeit* des Anderen.Jemandem *"Unehrlichkeit"* zu unterstellen,hat für
> ...



Vertrauenswürdigkeit bedeutet für mich dem Kunden zu vermitteln, man könne eine angebotene Leistung in einem angemessenen Zeitrahmen erbringen. Das tut er. Ist aber offensichtlich in zu vielen Fällen nicht dazu in der Lage. 

Von Betrug hat niemand gesprochen. Außer *Dir*.


----------



## Revilo (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*

Habe (leider) auch schon einiges negatives zu MAD gehört  - kann dazu selber aber nichts sagen.

Würde mir aber im Traum nicht einfallen etwas zu versprechen was ich dann nicht halten kann.
Einen angemessenen Zeitrahmen sollte man schon angeben.


----------



## ALF328 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*



Revilo schrieb:


> Habe (leider) auch schon einiges negatives zu MAD gehört  - kann dazu selber aber nichts sagen.
> 
> Würde mir aber im Traum nicht einfallen etwas zu versprechen was ich dann nicht halten kann.
> Einen angemessenen Zeitrahmen sollte man schon angeben.


 

Das tut er! Steht ja auf der Internetseite 4-6 Wochen!!!

Nur dient das anscheinend nur dem optischen Design!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*



J-son schrieb:


> Im Prinzip schon, denn *den Rutenbauer hast Du Dir selbst ausgesucht* - vorausgesetzt, Du hast nicht zufällig einen Gutschein von MAD's Rutenbau geschenkt bekommen.
> 
> *Das geht schon seit min. 2008 so, und wenn Du "nicht viel negatives" im Board gelesen hast, dann hast Du nicht richtig gesucht.*
> 
> ...



Der Beitrag spiegelt auch meine Meinung wieder.#6 
Wer hier im Board angemeldet ist, sich im Vorfeld nicht erkundigt, die Negativbeiträge hier im Board nicht gelesen, dann bei ihm 'ne Rute bestellt hat und anschließend überrascht ist, dass das so lange dauert, keine Terminabsprachen funktionieren => SELBST SCHULD!


----------



## ALF328 (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Der Beitrag spiegelt auch meine Meinung wieder.#6
> Wer hier im Board angemeldet ist, sich im Vorfeld nicht erkundigt, die Negativbeiträge hier im Board nicht gelesen, dann bei ihm 'ne Rute bestellt hat und anschließend überrascht ist, dass das so lange dauert, keine Terminabsprachen funktionieren => SELBST SCHULD!


 

SELBST SCHULD wäre wenn er sagen würde dass es 1 Jahr dauert und ich mich nach 13 Wochen beschweren würde!!!! 

Wenn dir aber gesagt wird die Rute ist mit Sicherheit in 6 Wochen fertig oder du eine SMS bekommst dass die Rute Ende der Woche fertig ist, dann finde ich nicht das man selbst dran schuld ist!!!


----------



## Revilo (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*

Bei solchen Dingen, klar.....
Würde selber *wenn* maximal 3 Wochen veranschlagen.


----------



## melis (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*

Die meisten die von MAD begeistert sind haben ihre Ruten vor Jahren gekauft bevor das ganze los ging. Und damals hat man 2-3 Wochen gewartet. Jeder war zufrieden und das hat ihm die Bekanntheit gebracht von der er heute lebt. Das und die blaue vhf. Seit dem ist viel passiert. Und die Fans haben sich aufgeteilt in 'ich bin immer noch Fan' und absoluten Antifans.
Klar er liefert gutes ab, wenn er liefert. Ihn aber als Künstler zu feiern ist ein Witz. Ich besitze Ruten von zwei weiteren Rutenbauern und erkenne nicht welcher besser sein soll, gute Arbeit ist gute Arbeit.
Und in dem Bereich können viele das Abliefern, ist schließlich keine Raketentechnik. Meine Rute von CMW(auch eine VHF) ist genauso gut verarbeitet. Die könnte von Mad sein und umgekehrt. Nur sie ist nicht blau.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*



ALF328 schrieb:


> SELBST SCHULD wäre wenn er sagen würde dass es 1 Jahr dauert und ich mich nach 13 Wochen beschweren würde!!!!
> 
> Wenn dir aber gesagt wird die Rute ist mit Sicherheit in 6 Wochen fertig oder du eine SMS bekommst dass die Rute Ende der Woche fertig ist, dann finde ich nicht das man selbst dran schuld ist!!!



Doch selbst schuld:
Wenn ich hier im Board lesen kann, dass bei gefühlten 100 Leuten und ebenso vielen Versprechungen, dass eine Rute zu Tag x fertig wird, nichts draus geworden ist, sorry wie naiv ist man dann zu glauben, dass es einem besser erginge.#c
Da muss man schon ein unbelehrbarer Optimist sein!|rolleyes


----------



## Stxkx1978 (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*

@sensitivfischer
denke solche kommentare kannst du dir sparen.
damit hilfst du keinem weiter.da könnte jeder so drauf rumhacken.
wenn ICH einem nicht helfen kann,schreib ich auch nix rein.
ausser ich hab fragen!


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> *Doch selbst schuld:*
> Wenn ich hier im Board lesen kann, dass bei gefühlten 100 Leuten und ebenso vielen Versprechungen, dass eine Rute zu Tag x fertig wird, nichts draus geworden ist, sorry wie naiv ist man dann zu glauben, dass es einem besser erginge.#c
> *Da muss man schon ein unbelehrbarer Optimist sein!*|rolleyes


 


Sehe ich auch so.:m
Lesen und denken sind halt 2 verschiedene Dinge.|evil:


----------



## Sensitivfischer (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*



Stuka1978 schrieb:


> @sensitivfischer
> denke solche kommentare kannst du dir sparen.
> damit hilfst du keinem weiter.da könnte jeder so drauf rumhacken.
> wenn ICH einem nicht helfen kann,schreib ich auch nix rein.
> ausser ich hab fragen!



Was willst du denn hier noch helfen?
Die Möglichkeiten sind doch bekannt:
- Ultimatum setzen
- mit Anwalt drohen
- vom Vertrag zurück treten
- angedrohtes aber auch durchziehen, wenn sich nichts rührt.

Beim nächsten Mal sich besser im Vorfeld informieren, was einem blühen kann und weniger naiv sein.
Hatten wir doch schon alles?!!:g


----------



## hans albers (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*

moin.. 

ich find sone geschäftsphilosophie einfach nur
zum kot...  #d
das ist völlig in ordnung,wenn sich leute hier darüber
beschweren, bzw. diskutieren.
vielleicht gibts es auch leute die nicht jeden tag ins AB schauen
oder nicht alle beiträge lesen,
steht ja auch durchaus positives drin...

greetz
lars


----------



## DJTMichel (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*

Ihr regt Euch über einige Monate Wartezeit auf? Es gibt da z.B. einen "Büchsenmacher" in der Osnabrücker Gegend, der nimmt 50% Anzahlung und die Kunden warten JAHRE auf ihre Knifte! Schön ist das nicht, aber dank Internet auch kein Geheimnis mehr |rolleyes...

Ich selber habe noch keine Erfahrungen mit Robert gemacht, hätte jedoch überhaupt keine Bedenken, mir bei ihm Blanks zu bestellen. Auch bilde ich mir am liebsten ein eigenes Urteil, als daß ich mich auf die Meinung mir fremder Menschen verlasse. 


PS: eine Anzahlung in Höhe des Materialwertes bei "Standartruten" halte ich für angemessen, bei aufwändigen, individuellen Arbeiten auch darüber


----------



## igiigi (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*

Ich hab jetzt nur flüchtig gelesen. ABER...
Wenn man die Rechtsschutzvers. hat (Privat), dann Anwalt direkt einschalten. Ihn die Arbeit erledigen lassen.  

Gruß


----------



## Reppi (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*

Lese die verschrobene Philosophie einiger "Boardies" erst jetzt....
Echt witzig....ich bestelle ne Rute und habe dann keinen Anspruch darauf, ob ich damit 2011, oder 2012, oder gar nicht ( weil nicht geliefert wird) angeln darf/kann...?
Nein ich habe auch noch selber daran Schuld und sollte hier mal lieber die Füße stillhalten ?

Jungs, ich hoffe diese Einstellung spiegelt sich nicht im "normalen Leben" wieder .....


----------



## melis (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*

@ Reppi 
Leider ja, das tut sie. Daher haben wir die Probleme. Ich will nicht mit Griechenland anfangen, aber wenn ich höre das man Schulden hat soweit man gucken kann und dann nicht sparen wollen. Dann hört es auf.
(Und dann auf Deutschland stinkig sein weil die einen zum sparen zwingen).


----------



## ALF328 (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Doch selbst schuld:
> Wenn ich hier im Board lesen kann, dass bei gefühlten 100 Leuten und ebenso vielen Versprechungen, dass eine Rute zu Tag x fertig wird, nichts draus geworden ist, sorry wie naiv ist man dann zu glauben, dass es einem besser erginge.#c
> Da muss man schon ein unbelehrbarer Optimist sein!|rolleyes


 

Du solltest lieber die Definitionen von selbst schuld und Naivität einmal recherchieren! 
Solche Vorwürfe finde ich unerhört! 
Ich habe doch ganz deutlich geschrieben, dass ich mich im Vorfeld erkundigt habe und nicht nur hier! Nämlich allgemein auf der Such nach einem neuen Stock! Es waren viel mehr positive Berichte! Danach habe ich mehrmals mit ihm telefoniert! Hieraus ergaben sich Beweggründe die Bestellung in Auftrag zu geben!!!
Was gibt es da nicht zu verstehen und was hat das mit naiv sein zu tun????


----------



## ALF328 (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*



Reppi schrieb:


> Lese die verschrobene Philosophie einiger "Boardies" erst jetzt....
> Echt witzig....ich bestelle ne Rute und habe dann keinen Anspruch darauf, ob ich damit 2011, oder 2012, oder gar nicht ( weil nicht geliefert wird) angeln darf/kann...?
> Nein ich habe auch noch selber daran Schuld und sollte hier mal lieber die Füße stillhalten ?
> 
> Jungs, ich hoffe diese Einstellung spiegelt sich nicht im "normalen Leben" wieder .....


 

Hi Reppi,

das hoffe ich für dich mit! #6
Leider haben anscheinend einigen Menschen massive Realitätsverluste! 

Kauf dir bloß keinen Fernseher, der könnte ja kaputt gehen dann bist du selbst dran schuld! 
Oder bestell dir einen 7-er BMW, wenn du dann einen 3-er geliefert bekommst bist du auch selbst dran schuld!!!! 
Wenn es danach geht, darfst du dir Garnichts bestellen oder kaufen!


----------



## The fishwhisperer (15. November 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*

So was verlogenes wie Robert ist mir im ganzen Leben noch nicht untergekommen.
Der Typ ist in meinen Augen das letzte #q#q#q.


----------



## ALF328 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*



The fishwhisperer schrieb:


> So was verlogenes wie Robert ist mir im ganzen Leben noch nicht untergekommen.
> Der Typ ist in meinen Augen das letzte #q#q#q.


 

Aber vergiss bitte nicht, wir sind ja selbst dran Schuld!!!


----------



## jsfisherman (18. November 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*

Also mal im Ernst bei Musikinstrumenten kann ich ja verstehen das man sich eins bauen läßt, das genau seinen klanglichen Anforderungen entspricht, bei Ruten hab ich da so meine Fragezeichen?? Bestimmte Klangfarben gehen nur mit Topinstrumenten. Den Hecht um die Ecke fange ich auch mit ner Standardrute. Auf dem Markt gibt es so viele erstklassige unterschiedliche Ruten, da sollte doch für jeden was dabei sein. Eine meiner Lieblingsruten ist nach wie vor ne ABU Mörrum. Das Teil ist über 10 Jahre alt und völlig anders aufgebaut als heutige moderne Ruten. Wenn ich mir meinen Fuhrpark ansehe, dann hat jede Rute ein anderes Handteil ne andere Beringung usw. Und ich finde sie alle Klasse und fische mit jeder gerne. Nichtsdestotrotz ist es natürlich absolut Sch... wenn sich einer als Rutenbauer ausgiebt und dann sowas abliefert. Dann ist es auch nicht mehr wie richtig, das das hier enstprechend „gewürdigt“ wird
Beste Grüße
JH


----------



## chxxstxxxx (18. November 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*



jsfisherman schrieb:


> Also mal im Ernst bei Musikinstrumenten kann ich ja verstehen das man sich eins bauen läßt, das genau seinen klanglichen Anforderungen entspricht, bei Ruten hab ich da so meine Fragezeichen?? Bestimmte Klangfarben gehen nur mit Topinstrumenten. Den Hecht um die Ecke fange ich auch mit ner Standardrute. Auf dem Markt gibt es so viele erstklassige unterschiedliche Ruten, da sollte doch für jeden was dabei sein.


~270cm lang, ~80g reelles WG, Fuji MNSG + MNST Ringe (gefallen mir am besten), keine Hakenöse, langer und konisch zulaufender Vorgriff aus Kork (mind. 10cm; besser 15cm), geteilter Duplon und eine Abschlusskappe (keine Einsteckkappe). Dazu noch dezente Ringwicklungen in schwarz.
Wenn Du so eine Rute im Sortiments eines Herstellers findest, dann sag Bescheid.


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. November 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*



jsfisherman schrieb:


> Also mal im Ernst bei Musikinstrumenten kann ich ja verstehen das man sich eins bauen läßt, das genau seinen klanglichen Anforderungen entspricht, bei Ruten hab ich da so meine Fragezeichen?? Bestimmte Klangfarben gehen nur mit Topinstrumenten.




Lärm machen kann man auch mit Standardinstrumenten und den Unterschied zw. "handmade" und Serie erkennt wohl nur der Virtuose.

Im Umkehrschluss heißt das wohl, dass es auch Virtuosen der Angelei gibt und nicht wenige auf dem Weg dorthin.|supergri#h


----------



## Lorenz (18. November 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*



jsfisherman schrieb:


> Auf dem Markt gibt es so viele erstklassige unterschiedliche Ruten, da sollte doch für jeden was dabei sein.


Ich wurde auch nicht fündig...siehe hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=214336 *für Stationärrolle*

Hab mir dann selbst eine zusammengeschustert :g
Hätte sie dann auch noch schön sein sollen, dann wäre ich wohl auch nicht am Rutenbauer vorbeigekommen...


----------



## The fishwhisperer (19. November 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*



ALF328 schrieb:


> Aber vergiss bitte nicht, wir sind ja selbst dran Schuld!!!


 
Stimmt wir sind selbst schuld #d#d#d.

Ich habe bei Ihm im Januar zwei VHF Ruten bestellt und einen Umbau an meiner Lesath ( neue Ringe). 
Ich muß dazu sagen, ich hatte mir 2010 schon einmal eine Rute bauen lassen und wahr wirklich sehr zufrieden, kurze Lieferzeit und super Qualität. Warum soll ich mir dann von Robert keine Ruten mehr bauen lassen, hat ja alles super geklappt.
Soweit war ja alles klar,hatte mit Ihm abgesprochen wenn es möglich wäre das sie fertig ist zu Beginn der Raubfischsaison.
Mitte April habe ich mal nachgefragt wie es aussieht und er sagte das er Probleme hat und da ich kein Unmensch bin sind wir so verblieben, wenn es ihm wieder besser geht soll er sie bauen. Er versprach mir das sie auf alle Fälle im Juni fertig sind. 
OK, der Juni war fast vorbei und die Ruten waren immer noch nicht da. Anruf bei Ihm und er erzählte mir das er vier Wochen auf Montage war und das er die Ruten jetzt anfangen will.
Mitte August das selbe Spiel, anruf bei Ihm und das ich jetzt einen Anwalt einschalte.
Ich hatte keinen Bock mehr auf Lügen, er versprach mir das ich sie im September habe, weil ich sie am Bodden mitnehmen wollte.
Mitte September sind dann die Ruten gekommen und habe festgestellt das sie Lesath fehlt. Er sagte mir am Telefon das die Lesath zum trocknen ist und das sie nächste Woche fertig ist und das ich sie dann bekomme. OK, mal schaun.
Anfang November war die Lesath immer noch nicht da und ich wollte sie endlich haben. 
Habe angerufen und gesagt das ich meine Rute wieder haben will und er versprach mir ( wie schon so oft) das ich sie nächste Woche haben werde.
Diese Woche habe ich endlich meine Lesath bekommen und habe mich riesig gefreut wie sie aussieht.
Beim Auspacken hat mich fast der Schlag getroffen, die Lesath war noch genau so wie vor 10 Monaten,es wurde nichts gemacht #q#q#q.
An der Rute hing ein Zettel, das es nicht möglich ist die Ringe zu wechseln und dazu brauch er 10 Monate um das festzustellen. 

Ich verstehe die Welt nicht mehr, wie kann man so verlogen sein.
Ich weiß das Robert hier mitliest:

Ich kann nur zu dir sagen, Du tust mir leid. Du baust super Ruten, das muß ich wirklich sagen aber du bist auch das letzte was mir bis jetzt über den Weg gelaufen ist.
Dein Leben besteht nur aus Lügen, Traurig.
Das du sogar Freunde anlügst ist schon schlimm.
Bekomme dein Leben in Griff und dann bist du ein sehr guter Rutenbauer


----------



## ALF328 (20. November 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*

Hi fishwhisperer,

du hattest wenigstens das Glück eine Rute zu bekommen!!! Der Rest kommt mir sehr bekannt vor! Hätte meine Rute auch gerne dieses Jahr gefischt, daraus ist nichts geworden! Ich habe auch versucht an seine Vernunft zu appellieren, hat nichts gebracht! So als ob er es bewusst macht!!! Das mit deiner Lesath.... Katastrophe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Was soll man dazu noch sagen!!!!!!


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. November 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*

Leute,#h

ich verstehe dasganze Gelabere hier nicht.
Wenn ihr euch betrogen fühlt,dann macht doch eine Anzeige.
Oder erwartet ihr jetzt eine Runde Mitleid?|kopfkrat


----------



## The fishwhisperer (20. November 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Leute,#h
> 
> ich verstehe dasganze Gelabere hier nicht.
> Wenn ihr euch betrogen fühlt,dann macht doch eine Anzeige.
> Oder erwartet ihr jetzt eine Runde Mitleid?|kopfkrat


 
wir brauchen kein Mitleid |kopfkrat warum sollten wir ein brauchen.

Wir tauschen nur unsere Erfahrungen aus die wir mit MAD gemacht haben,mehr nicht.
Und wenn es dir nicht gefällt was wir schreiben dann ließ doch nicht mit.


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. November 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*



The fishwhisperer schrieb:


> wir brauchen kein Mitleid |kopfkrat warum sollten wir ein brauchen.
> 
> *Wir tauschen nur unsere Erfahrungen aus die wir mit MAD gemacht haben,mehr nicht.*
> Und wenn es dir nicht gefällt was wir schreiben dann ließ doch nicht mit.


 

Das macht ihr schon seit ewigen Zeiten.Mittlerweile kann man über das Gejammere nur noch grinsen.
Mad tut es vermutlich auch.


----------



## The fishwhisperer (20. November 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Das macht ihr schon seit ewigen Zeiten.Mittlerweile kann man über das Gejammere nur noch grinsen.
> Mad tut es vermutlich auch.


 
Das glaube ich nicht das er so eiskalt ist. Wenn man die eigenen Freunde anlügt ist das nicht so schön.

Habe keinen Bock mich mit dir in die Wolle zu kriegen wegen solch einen Typen wünsche noch schönen Sonntag.


----------



## iltis05 (20. November 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*

Du mußt ja auch nicht lesen.Oder vieleicht eher den Rand halten,es gibt leute die sowas verfolgen und das mit recht.


Gruß
iltis


----------



## The fishwhisperer (20. November 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*



iltis05 schrieb:


> Du mußt ja auch nicht lesen.Oder vieleicht eher den Rand halten,es gibt leute die sowas verfolgen und das mit recht.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> iltis


 
man kann es aber auch etwas anders sagen


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. November 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*



iltis05 schrieb:


> Du mußt ja auch nicht lesen.Oder *vieleicht eher den Rand halten,es gibt leute die sowas verfolgen* und das mit recht.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> iltis


 


Wie du siehst,das mach ich auch.
Und anderen Leuten den Mund verbieten zu wollen,
da lehnst du dich vielleicht etwas zu weit aus dem Fenster.


----------



## iltis05 (20. November 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*

Ich will niemanden etwas Verbieten.
Aber manschmal nervt es ,wenn jemand immer seinen Senf dazugeben muß.
Sorry für den barschen ton,aber wie gesagt man könnte auch schweigen.
Das werde ich wieder Tun,und passiv lesen und mich Raushalten.

Gruß
iltis


----------



## ALF328 (21. November 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Das macht ihr schon seit ewigen Zeiten.Mittlerweile kann man über das Gejammere nur noch grinsen.
> Mad tut es vermutlich auch.


 

Auch wenn wir das 30 Jahre machen würden!!!! Für sowas ist eben ein Forum da! Wenn du was beitragen willst, bitte aber verbiete hier keinem den Mund!!!!


----------



## ALF328 (21. November 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*



iltis05 schrieb:


> Ich will niemanden etwas Verbieten.
> Aber manschmal nervt es ,wenn jemand immer seinen Senf dazugeben muß.
> Sorry für den barschen ton,aber wie gesagt man könnte auch schweigen.
> Das werde ich wieder Tun,und passiv lesen und mich Raushalten.
> ...


 

Es ist ja nicht der Sinn der Sache sich rauszuhalten, nur finde ich man sollte schon sachlich bleiben und was zum Thema beitragen! 

Sorry j. Breithardt, ich finde nähmlich auch dass du einem den Mund verbietest!


----------



## ralle (21. November 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*

Also wenn ihr anfangt Euch gegenseitig anzumachen - ist das hier schwuppdiwupp zu !!!!!!


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. November 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*



ALF328 schrieb:


> Es ist ja nicht der Sinn der Sache sich rauszuhalten, nur finde ich man sollte schon sachlich bleiben und was zum Thema beitragen!
> 
> *Sorry j. Breithardt, ich finde nähmlich auch dass du einem den Mund verbietest*!


 


Alf,#h

deine Meinung bleibt dir unbenommen.


----------



## sonexs (22. November 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*

nun...
ich habe auch im juni eine rute beim robert bestellt und nachdem mir zugesagt worden ist, dass es 4-5 wochen dauert, hab ich auch fleißig gewartet... nach 2 monaten hab ich ihm dann ne email geschrieben, wo die rute bleibt und er hat auch prompt geantwortet. er wäre im urlaub gewesen und er macht mir die rute fertig bis zur darauffolgenden woche... wieder eine wocher später war die rute halt immernoch nicht da.. also erneut eine email... er ist ausm urlaub gekommen und gleich wieder stress, aber bis zum nächsten wochenende ist die rute da.... also gut dahct ich mir, kann ja jedem mal passieren! nur nachdem ich erneut wieder 3 wochen gewartet habe, um dem guten mann doch noch eine faire chance zu geben, stand ich immernoch ohne stöckchen und dann hat es mir schließlich auch gereicht und ich hab kurzerhand den bau-auftrag storniert! ich meine es ist nicht schlimm, wenn er es hätte nicht pünktlich geschafft und hätte sich dafür entschuldigt, oder gesagt, er schaffe es nicht... aber dann der kundschaft so ins gesicht zu lügen, das ist dann wirklich unter aller sau. das halbe jahr hätte ich mir lieber gespart, wäre zu nem anderen rutenbauer gegangen und dann hätte ich mein stöckchen längst in der hand!
aber wie man so schön sagt: "man muss ab und zu auf die fresse fallen, damit man das aufstehen lernt!"
und eines hab ich in der tat gelernt: robert ist sicher nicht der rutenbauer meines vertrauens...
in diesem sinne machts noch gut


----------



## ALF328 (22. November 2011)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*

Hi sonexs,

genau das wird von uns ja auch moniert!!! Das er so mit seinen Kunden umgeht! Auf eine Entschuldigung warte ich bis heute noch!!!!



Hallo ralle,

wir tauschen ja nur unsere Erfahrungen, angelehnt an das Thema, aus! 
Bei solch einer Thematik wirde es immer wieder einen geben der ausfallend wir. Das man deshalb das ganze Ding hier zu mach, weiß ich nicht!!! Vielleicht wollen ja einige genau das bezwecken! Ich denke aber vielen ist das hier hilfreich Ihre eigene Meinung zu bilden!!!!


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. September 2012)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*



mmaier1 schrieb:


> Gibt es aktuelle Erfahrungen zu Mads Rutenbau.|kopfkrat
> 
> Die Internetseite scheint ja nicht mehr wirklich aktuell zu sein. Dort ist noch die Firejerk aufgeführt, die es schon lange nicht mehr bei Jerkbait.com gibt.....#c


 

Rufe ihn doch einfach an, und du weist was Sache ist.
Kannst du ihn nicht erreichen,dann ist das Thema durch.:m


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. September 2012)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*



mmaier1 schrieb:


> Danke, so schlau war ich bereits .....#h *Hätte ich sonst hier gefragt*#c


 

Kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. September 2012)

*AW: Der Name ist geschäftsphilosophie: MAD Rutenbau*

In den letzten Wochen hat der Mad viele Firejerk Blanks und auch eine Harrisons bei ebay rausgehauen.

Sieht für mich nach Lagerräumung aus.|kopfkrat


----------

